# Moving from uk to Spain



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi any info would be great.
We are thinking of moving to Orihuela in spain we are a family of 7...my youngest child is wheelchair bound and is on higher component for disability living allowance so we need to know will she still get that in Spain as she's is permenantly like this and we have a disabled vehicle through mutability scheme here in England. How will 
Ice be for her in spain? And for the rest of us..like cost of living etc....thanks mateere


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mateere said:


> Hi any info would be great.
> We are thinking of moving to Orihuela in spain we are a family of 7...my youngest child is wheelchair bound and is on higher component for disability living allowance so we need to know will she still get that in Spain as she's is permenantly like this and we have a disabled vehicle through mutability scheme here in England. How will
> Ice be for her in spain? And for the rest of us..like cost of living etc....thanks mateere


You need to check with DWP Newcastle
I understand from many discussions on the subject that DLA is transportable, but only certain parts of the benefit.

I dont believe that you will get any help with disabled vehicles here in Spain


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there and welcome,

You've probably had a read through the various other posts on here about the economic situation in Spain. You have pretty well zero chance of finding work, other than perhaps in telesales and that is very badly paid. Do you have enough to live on? 

Overall, the cost of living is about the same as in the UK - some things are cheaper, others are dearer. There are no benefits like family income support, housing aid or unemployment benefit, and if you aren't working and paying into the Spanish social security system you would have to pay for private health insurance. Disability benefit is transferable though. More info here: What benefits am I entitled to if I live in Spain?

Are your other children young enough to get by in Spanish state schools? If they are older they will find it very difficult unless you can afford to put them in private international schools where they will be taught in English. The fees for these can be very high.


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

The care part of Disability Living Allowance is transportable to Spain, but not the mobility component, so she would lose the Motobility car.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

youngagepensioner said:


> The care part of Disability Living Allowance is transportable to Spain, but not the mobility component, so she would lose the Motobility car.


Is the carers allowance transferable, I'm not sure it is???

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

A friend of mine, who has quite a high degree of disability was indeed given financial help when buying a new car. I'm not sure if you would be eligible for this, but one of the first things you would have to do is get the disability recognised and the first step for this (at least here in Madrid) is to go to a doctor, who will then send you to a specialist who certifies the percentage of disability. You would also need to do that to be given a parking card for your car, although probably you already have a card that is valid in the whole of Europe, don't you?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I read that the DWP is beginning an assessment programme for everyone who is in receipt of DLA. Any one who can do any kind of work will be in danger of losing their benefit. This programme will apply to immigrants in Spain and elsewhere.
All part of 'austerity' aka 'we're all in this together' aka 'the burden will fall on those least able to afford it'.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I read that the DWP is beginning an assessment programme for everyone who is in receipt of DLA. Any one who can do any kind of work will be in danger of losing their benefit. This programme will apply to immigrants in Spain and elsewhere.
> All part of 'austerity' aka 'we're all in this together' aka 'the burden will fall on those least able to afford it'.


Yes, I saw smth too.

Was it somewhere on the forum?????????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I read that the DWP is beginning an assessment programme for everyone who is in receipt of DLA. Any one who can do any kind of work will be in danger of losing their benefit. This programme will apply to immigrants in Spain and elsewhere.
> All part of 'austerity' aka 'we're all in this together' aka 'the burden will fall on those least able to afford it'.



Yes, but I think the OPs daughter is a child - that said, the carers allowance (which the parents may depend on??) may be a problem


Jo xxx


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I read that the DWP is beginning an assessment programme for everyone who is in receipt of DLA. Any one who can do any kind of work will be in danger of losing their benefit. This programme will apply to immigrants in Spain and elsewhere.
> All part of 'austerity' aka 'we're all in this together' aka 'the burden will fall on those least able to afford it'.


DLA is not an out-of-work benefit. It is to cover any costs arising from extra needs due to disability.


For example, someone may have care needs as a wheelchair user but be perfectly capable of doing office work.

Plenty of people on DLA work full time..


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

jojo said:


> Is the carers allowance transferable, I'm not sure it is???
> 
> Jo xxx


I don't think it is.


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

My husband will work in London and commute home to Spain at weekends...have 23, 21, 17, 9, disabled child is 8 yrs.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mateere said:


> My husband will work in London and commute home to Spain at weekends...have 23, 21, 17, 9, disabled child is 8 yrs.


really your best bet is to get in touch with the DWP & ask 'what if??'

according to this Disability Living Allowance (DLA), Carer?s Allowance (CA) & Attendance Allowance (AA)

the care component is transferable in certain cases - I don't know if they apply to yours but I suspect they _might_ if your husband is still paying NI in the UK


I'm curious - what are the adult children planning to do here?


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

Would it be better if my husband worked where he is at present in england then try to get a job in Spain or does it work out better him working in England.
My oldest son lived in Spain 2 years just came home 2 months ago. He is fluent Spanish wants to do translation....my daughter is thinking about getting qualified in accounting or her own business in beauty therapy....she might get married this year so would probs live in uk. My son of 17....who knows? Maybe get qualified in something there...or work....we're wanting to live on coast fancy orihuela..any one know what it's like there? I heard we might struggle with NHs....this is my biggest concern as for my disabled child.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mateere said:


> Would it be better if my husband worked where he is at present in england then try to get a job in Spain or does it work out better him working in England.
> My oldest son lived in Spain 2 years just came home 2 months ago. He is fluent Spanish wants to do translation....my daughter is thinking about getting qualified in accounting or her own business in beauty therapy....she might get married this year so would probs live in uk. My son of 17....who knows? Maybe get qualified in something there...or work....we're wanting to live on coast fancy orihuela..any one know what it's like there? I heard we might struggle with NHs....this is my biggest concern as for my disabled child.


atm you won't get healthcare here unless you are paying into the system - however if your husband is still working in the UK you can get reciprocal cover for yourself & the younger children using form S1

what was your eldest son doing while he was here? 

if he was working, why did he go back to the UK?

is your 17 year old fluent in Spanish too?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mateere said:


> Would it be better if my husband worked where he is at present in england then try to get a job in Spain or does it work out better him working in England.
> My oldest son lived in Spain 2 years just came home 2 months ago. He is fluent Spanish wants to do translation....my daughter is thinking about getting qualified in accounting or her own business in beauty therapy....she might get married this year so would probs live in uk. My son of 17....who knows? Maybe get qualified in something there...or work....we're wanting to live on coast fancy orihuela..any one know what it's like there? I heard we might struggle with NHs....this is my biggest concern as for my disabled child.




I think that you and your husband should somehow go over and do a few visits, see what you think, ask around about what you and your families prospects are like. But see how this EU crisis pans out and once thats sorted, maybe they'll be more jobs available in Spain????????????????

We're a family of four, my husband commuted to the UK for work and thats the only way we managed. It was very hard tho and in the end we came back cos my 16 yo son had no prospects there at all

Jo xxx


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

My eldest son was a full time missionary for our church....we and the church funded it....he spent 11 months in lanzarote, other areas he lived in we're Salamanca, Leon, Madrid,few others.
He taught English lessons twice a week to the public and done lots of service projects and everyday most of the day door to door contact. He didn't speak ant
Y Spanish at all when he left and within 6 months was fluent.


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

My other son has the opportunity to be a missionary too they can go from 18 to 19 years of age they can serve anywhere in the world it will be for 2 years...so we're hoping he will want to do this too.he doesn't get the choice where he will go his forms will be submitted to America and after consideration he will receive a call to serve wherever...we all have eBay businesses too and my husband is a stock trader too.hes at the stage he can tech people..like in hotel rooms or other venues.


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

What bout college...or university....is it free for 17 year old to go o college.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mateere said:


> My eldest son was a full time missionary for our church....we and the church funded it....he spent 11 months in lanzarote, other areas he lived in we're Salamanca, Leon, Madrid,few others.
> He taught English lessons twice a week to the public and done lots of service projects and everyday most of the day door to door contact. He didn't speak ant
> Y Spanish at all when he left and within 6 months was fluent.


... and that is very admirable. He's obviously a clever lad if he was fluent after 6 months, I was there for four years and was nowhere near fluent. My children can speak Spanish, but I wouldnt say they are fluent, altho my son (16) went to an international school and my daughter (14) went to a state school for two years, but didnt get on there. Youngsters do pick languages up quicker than older folk as a rule tho!. That said, your sons experiences dont mirror how it would be for a family tho. You need to think more about the financial and day to day living issues. The one thing is that as long as your husband is working in the UK and paying NI, you can claim health insurance costs via the reciprocal agreement between the two countries - and your husband can claim child allowance in the UK. But that stops if he is no longer paying NI!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mateere said:


> What bout college...or university....is it free for 17 year old to go o college.


school is free

university you pay for


your son would need to apply to university as a foreign student presumably if he doesn't speak native level Spanish - I don't know how that would work


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

Which part are you living in...


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

What about college is that free? is orihuela coast good? It says it's the healthiest place in Europe 320 days of sunshine a year. Would it work there as permenantly living...like schooling etc...is this area mainly just for holiday makers?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mateere said:


> Which part are you living in...


me??

the northern Costa Blanca - about 75km north of where you are thinking of


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

Have ou spent anytime at all near where I'm thinking. My church is my life so need to be short drive from where they meet...so that's big consideration...that's great thing about my church you can go anywhere in world and you have an instant family see it so many times...they have a system called home teaching...visiting teaching...where you are assigned some families and you visit them help them in whatever ways. There are so many things on weekly for all family.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would question why you think it would be a good idea to move right now?? Apart from the sunshine, Spain is a lot harsher and harder to live in than the UK, regardles of the language. The sunshine in the spring and autumn is lovely, but apart from that in the summer its very hot, in the winter its cold, wet and windy. 

We moved back to the UK because of the difficulties for my childrens education and future and my husband got fed up with the stress of commuting.

Sorry, to be negative, but there are so many things to take into account. You really need to think about the negatives and find ways of overcoming and resolving those before you take the step. Visiting a few times beforehand gives you an idea at least

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mateere said:


> Have ou spent anytime at all near where I'm thinking. My church is my life so need to be short drive from where they meet...so that's big consideration...that's great thing about my church you can go anywhere in world and you have an instant family see it so many times...they have a system called home teaching...visiting teaching...where you are assigned some families and you visit them help them in whatever ways. There are so many things on weekly for all family.


The idea of having people already established in the country, who are like minded, and willing to help is a great advantage. I would suggest that you contact them directly and ask them about the things that are priorities for you.
Also, I feel I should say that just having the church and its members to help you may not be enough to make it in the Spain of today which is a shadow of its former self economically speaking. And obviously the economics of a country effects everything, including things that will be important to you like food prices, cost of utilities, petrol and public services like health centres, schools, sports centres, upkeep of roads, street lighting, rubbish collecting, chemists shops... you name it it's on the list. Also on the list, and not to be treated lightly are opportunities. The crisis won't last for ever, but Spain is low on opportunities for young people today - although there will always be room for a missionary, I suppose??
I suppose it may all hinge on the why behind your thoughts of coming to Spain. Why are you leaving the UK, why do you want to come to Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I would question why you think it would be a good idea to move right now?? Apart from the sunshine, Spain is a lot harsher and harder to live in than the UK, regardles of the language. The sunshine in the spring and autumn is lovely, but apart from that in the summer its very hot, in the winter its cold, wet and windy.
> 
> We moved back to the UK because of the difficulties for my childrens education and future and my husband got fed up with the stress of commuting.
> 
> ...


even WE are considering leaving - & we don't have the financial problems that so many have

our kids are totally integrated into Spanish life & the education system - but we are seriously worried for their future if we stay


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hahaha.
I promise that Jojo, xabia and I were not communicating in any way, but we all posted similar thoughts.
Who needs the forum when there's telepathy??!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mateere said:


> Have ou spent anytime at all near where I'm thinking. My church is my life so need to be short drive from where they meet...so that's big consideration...that's great thing about my church you can go anywhere in world and you have an instant family see it so many times...they have a system called home teaching...visiting teaching...where you are assigned some families and you visit them help them in whatever ways. There are so many things on weekly for all family.


no, I've never been down that way - well, only to go past it!

great that you will have an emotional support system - but will that feed you all & pay your bills?


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

The advice from those already there is so crucial. Thank you for your honest replies.
I have always had an interest in living on the coast in Spain.then my son got to be a missionary there he loved it although he had difficult times too.
I thought it would be great having my own pool as disabled child can be out in it everyday for the therapy she needs..then the warmer weather will of course help her joints as she's totally wheelchair bound. Plus I ear Spain has the most superior healthcare system in Europe.


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

I was told the healthcare was NHs and just same in Spain for all my family is as uk.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mateere said:


> The advice from those already there is so crucial. Thank you for your honest replies.
> I have always had an interest in living on the coast in Spain.then my son got to be a missionary there he loved it although he had difficult times too.
> I thought it would be great having my own pool as disabled child can be out in it everyday for the therapy she needs..then the warmer weather will of course help her joints as she's totally wheelchair bound. Plus I ear Spain has the most superior healthcare system in Europe.


yes, the healthcare is excellent if you have access to it

as I said before, if your husband stays in the UK working & paying NI then you can take advantage of a reciprocal agreement for you & the younger dependent kids - not sure about the over 16s 

if, however, you all come over & none of you find work, then the way the system works at the moment, none of you will be able to access the state healthcare system

I'm not even sure that if your elder son(s) do, they could claim the rest of you as dependents - I somehow doubt it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mateere said:


> I was told the healthcare was NHs and just same in Spain for all my family is as uk.


no - at the moment it is contribution based - that _might _be changing, but it hasn't yet

if you don't pay NI here, or are entitled by way of a reciprocal agreement, you can't use it

in the UK it is residence based - anyone living legally in the UK has access to medical care


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm feeling bad vibes now....really thought life for us in Spain would be so much better as heard the healthcare was superior in Spain...I now understand if my husband is working here we will be covered but he won't work in uk forever...my daughter is on quite alot of medication and is under specialist...and needs therapy....and equipments etc...


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

I live near Orihuela which is approx 33 kilometros from the coast. I would think seriously about schooling as there have been demonstrations recently because of the bad state of the schools on Orihuela Costa, most of the English children have never attended a proper school in the last 8/10 years, they are still in portacabins which are cold and unsafe. We had several friends and neighbours move to La Zenia and Playa Flamenca in 2004 and they were all gone within 2 years. One family had a 6 year old daughter who came top at school in Valenciano and loved living here, mother was a mobile hairdresser and built up a good clientelle but mostly mothers from the school, the second year not one of thlse customers still lived here and she was forced to clean and paint houses to make a living. The husband was a master builder and had his own very large company in the UK and although he did manage to get quite a lot of work it was the uncertainty of where the next job would come from. Finally they decided to return to the UK and are so happy. Most of us don't appreciate what we have until we have lost it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sorry we not saying what you want to hear. I really think you need to visit before you make up your mind one way or the other. 

I havent been to the area you're looking at, but I do know that alot of Spanish towns are very hilly, with narrow streets, poor pavements (thinking wheel chairs), steps and IME, the Spanish arent quite as "wheel chair" friendly as the UK, many shops have narrow entrances, steps, etc......!!! So this needs checking out too!?

Jo xxx


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh scary......glad to this..can you understand why I'm thinking Spain...my own pool...daughter able to get the exercise she needs on a daily basis....excellent healthcare.....it's all about the healthcare for her..and exercise and better weather etc.


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

I understand would def visit before I'd consider it....I went to gran canaria....and lived it so much...great there on pavements.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mateere said:


> Oh scary......glad to this..can you understand why I'm thinking Spain...my own pool...daughter able to get the exercise she needs on a daily basis....excellent healthcare.....it's all about the healthcare for her..and exercise and better weather etc.


I think we totally understand why you want to come - many of us came for similar reasons 

unfortunately the Spain my family moved to 8 years ago, isn't the Spain of today


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

Very sad...so are you coming back then.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mateere said:


> Very sad...so are you coming back then.


nothing is decided - we are still in the discussion stage

it's not urgent that we leave Spain, but we might - but not to the UK - to the US, where my OH has his business

there has just been a general election here & we have a new govt. - some of the things they are saying they are going to do education-wise worry us - also the sudden downturn in the education system (at least where we live) is worrying for us

it is ONLY concern for our childrens' immediate future that would make us leave what is now our home


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

It's changing here too they are planning to take away child benefit to those families that pay higher tax within next few months


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

What's wether like today.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mateere said:


> It's changing here too they are planning to take away child benefit to those families that pay higher tax within next few months


means tested then - that makes sense

anyway :focus:


I read a comment somewhere a few days ago




> Spain is a fantastic place to live if you HAVE money
> 
> but not if you need to MAKE money


I'd probably fine-tune that further - it's a great place to _retire _ if you have money


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes the government have lots of things they plan to change....my dilemma is free healthcare as daughters needs are so great.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mateere said:


> Yes the government have lots of things they plan to change....my dilemma is free healthcare as daughters needs are so great.


the only place you'll get free healthcare is the UK


or perhaps Portugal..............I _think_ I read that you could access the healthcare system there :confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mateere said:


> It's changing here too they are planning to take away child benefit to those families that pay higher tax within next few months


 Well thats a long time coming! I never could understand why it was given to high earners in the first place. You wont get it at all in Spain unless your husband carries on paying into the UK system and then only he can claim it, not you

Jo xxx


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

You've all made my mind up for me as healthcare is so big in her life....and schooling too. So if there not right I wil
Need to put up with things here....as we cannot afford to buy a 5 bed home here and have it adapted too.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mateere said:


> What's wether like today.


cold but sunny - I was speaking to friend of mine in the UK earlier - it seems that it's a few degrees warmer here, but not much


----------



## Mateere (Jan 12, 2012)

Well it's been 10 degrees all last week here sunny everyday. It's sunny today....off to beach now.....love it even in winter. Have a lovely day.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think you're wise to have doubts. You would certainly need definite information, in writing about the long term situation for your disabled daughter in Spain. However, I must stress that you'd also need to do the same for the other family members too because as I said before things are difficult in Spain now.
One positive comment though. I have a friend who uses a disabled person's scooter to get around. They have property in Orihuela and often visit. She says the town is very well prepared for people with mobilty difficulties. There is even a lift down to the little beach near their house.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Mateere said:


> You've all made my mind up for me as healthcare is so big in her life....and schooling too. So if there not right I wil
> Need to put up with things here....as we cannot afford to buy a 5 bed home here and have it adapted too.


If you can afford it and your daughters disability allow, why not rent a property for a few months and take it from there? 

Its easy to rent and walk away, its easy to buy and not be able to sell.


----------

